# Cory Bernardi for PM



## noco (5 February 2017)

Cory is more popular than all the others put together...Pauline is next......The Political revolution is well on the way.

https://polldaddy.com/poll/9602086/?view=results&msg=voted


----------



## SirRumpole (5 February 2017)

He might be popular with the loony Right, but sensible people know what a dill he is.


----------



## McLovin (5 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He might be popular with the loony Right, but sensible people know what a dill he is.




I don't think we should ever have a PM named Cory.


----------



## noco (5 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He might be popular with the loony Right, but sensible people know what a dill he is.




Loony right??????......Rumpy he is no more bigger dill than  what you have in the Green/Labor left wing socialist coalition....How do you know what that 62% represents? .....They can't all be from the right when you look at what Shorten has polled.....Is it 1 %?..Your vote  must have been the only one Shorten received.


----------



## noco (5 February 2017)

McLovin said:


> I don't think we should ever have a PM named Cory.




What has the name got to do with it?...Malcolm, Bill, Richard, Tony. Sir Rumpole ...It makes no difference.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 February 2017)

noco said:


> Loony right??????......Rumpy he is no more bigger dill than  what you have in the Green/Labor left wing socialist coalition....How do you know what that 62% represents? .....They can't all be from the right when you look at what Shorten has polled.....Is it 1 %?..Your vote  must have been the only one Shorten received.




You can't really spot a rigged poll can you ?


----------



## noco (5 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> You can't really spot a rigged poll can you ?




Can you prove it?


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2017)

News Flash ***

THe ABC understands Senator Bernadi will leave the Liberal Party within 48 hours.

Good riddance and take Christensen, Abbott and Abetz with you.


----------



## macca (6 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> News Flash ***
> 
> THe ABC understands Senator Bernadi will leave the Liberal Party within 48 hours.
> 
> Good riddance and take Christensen, Abbott and Abetz with you.




Which would give Australian voters a "Trump" option with a lot more political experience than Hanson,unlikely to be a lower house option but control in the Senate would be a shoo in IMO

"Be careful what you wish for grasshopper"


----------



## Tisme (6 February 2017)

macca said:


> Which would give Australian voters a "Trump" option with a lot more political experience than Hanson,unlikely to be a lower house option but control in the Senate would be a shoo in IMO
> 
> "Be careful what you wish for grasshopper"




Conversely there are those voters who will return to the Liberal Party once the right wingers have exited.


----------



## ianna (6 February 2017)

A split in the Liberal Party; so which section will be the true 'Born to Rule' group?


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2017)

ianna said:


> A split in the Liberal Party; so which section will be the true 'Born to Rule' group?




They both will think THEY are.


----------



## Tisme (6 February 2017)

ianna said:


> A split in the Liberal Party; so which section will be the true 'Born to Rule' group?




Modern day War of the Roses


----------



## noco (6 February 2017)

I believe Cory Bernardi has more support in the Liberal Party than people think......I also believe it is the beginning of the end for Turnbull....Turnbull is not a true Liberal and is more inclined to help Labor win the next election and he will be well rewarded by the Labor Party.

The political revolution has begun and the two major parties are in for one hell of a shock.


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2017)

O my sad country!
How I weep.

How low is my head, hung down in shame; for
Over the horizon are dark-winged birds
Who seek vengeance.

Is the fight worth the failure?


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2017)

That's very poetic Wayne !

You seem to be in an unusually pensive mood today.


----------



## overhang (6 February 2017)

Who is going to join him?  Surely he isn't doing this alone.


----------



## noco (6 February 2017)

overhang said:


> Who is going to join him?  Surely he isn't doing this alone.



I think you may be surprised as to what support he has from the true blue Liberals......I am sure Cory would have done his homework.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 February 2017)

overhang said:


> Who is going to join him?  Surely he isn't doing this alone.




Maybe he believed that dodgy poll and thinks he is more popular than the reality. To be fair, the person most worried will be Hanson. If he restored Menzies values as stated then I would vote for him but that isn't what he wants.

I can't see  Abbott wanting to join.... and Abetz who has been a disaster for the Tassy Libs will only go if pushed. He enjoys top position on the ticket.


----------



## OmegaTrader (6 February 2017)

I think the problem is that in reality most parties lean slightly left rightly or wrongly depends on your opinion. no pun intended

and the only options for right voters are extreme candidates.

Although liberal is supposed to be on the right recent but performance has been more centre based.

A determined right party would have cut spending and improved the budget alot more even though it is really hard.



Also the right wing is losing because it is more popular to be center based.
Bernardi's faction is losing so the incentive is to go alone.

1) the upper house quota system makes it a lot easier for minor to get candidates through
2) people are disillusioned with parties not following through with their ideology
3) People are disillusioned with the self interest or perceived self interest of the major parties 

I don't always agree with nick xenophon but at least he follows through genuinely with his ideologies/platform.

Bernardi is seizing this opportunity because he probably knows his faction is losing out and this way he will have more influence.

I think people of right leaning without big money or influence are being left out more and more and the popularity of these parties is a response to that as well as well he/she is less worse then the major parties so i will give them a go.

Alot in mainstream media I am seeing issues about left wing issues like diversity and gay marriage. But no one wants to tackle the issues of middle class welfare or the budget. No one seems to care. It just gets delegated to the finance segment or glossed over by spin doctors. How are we going to solve the retirement problem, no one seems to care about that either.

 The air time is leaning more and more left. 
Is this a response to society or something else I don't know?

I think there is no incentive to lean right for most people. If you  are in poverty,sickness or disabilty then you go left. If you are environmentally concerned then you go left. If you are pro gay marriage then left, aborignal issues, mainly left. A penisoner left, to get more pension/ gov assistance while holding you main residence, student or unemployed left for sure. Middle class getting assistance, left to keep your assistance.Involved with unions left again. Artistic projects need gov support so left as well. Education sector left should equate to more funding. 

Medical and legal in between, want gov bureaucracy, continued lack of competition and funding - left is good for that but also want lower taxes which right is good for, in general

High income right to reduce your taxes, big business right of course.Older fashion conservative views right as well.

Slowly most people realise it is in their self interest to be left. That is why the right support is going downhill and more in the center. People know that they don't really need the governments help but will take it for sure.

Eventually though one day, tomorrow which never comes, eventually the budget will blow up unless it is managed, but we will just blame the people before us...



my twocents


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Eventually though one day, tomorrow which never comes, eventually the budget will blow up unless it is managed, but we will just blame the people before us...




Good post Omega I think you are basically correct.

On the subject of middle class welfare, the only parties that seem interested in tackling that are the "Left", ie Labor and the Greens, since most of those type policies were introduced by John Howard. 

Negative Gearing is another issue that has been around for a while, but the Conservatives are staunchly in favour of it, since it appeals to their electorates. It should go, and only Labor has proposed a decent plan to wind it down.


----------



## noco (6 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Good post Omega I think you are basically correct.
> 
> On the subject of middle class welfare, the only parties that seem interested in tackling that are the "Left", ie Labor and the Greens, since most of those type policies were introduced by John Howard.
> 
> Negative Gearing is another issue that has been around for a while, but the Conservatives are staunchly in favour of it, since it appeals to their electorates. It should go, and only Labor has proposed a decent plan to wind it down.




I bet my boots the Green/Labor socialist coalition will stay away from the MPs past and present lurks and perks..


----------



## Macquack (6 February 2017)

noco said:


> Turnbull is not a true Liberal and is more inclined to help Labor win the next election and he will be well rewarded by the Labor Party.




Let me get this right, according to Noco, Turnbull will help the Labor party win the next election so that Turnbull himself loses his job as Prime Minister and then he will be rewarded with a union job for the boys?


----------



## OmegaTrader (6 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Good post Omega I think you are basically correct.
> 
> On the subject of middle class welfare, the only parties that seem interested in tackling that are the "Left", ie Labor and the Greens, since most of those type policies were introduced by John Howard.
> 
> Negative Gearing is another issue that has been around for a while, but the Conservatives are staunchly in favour of it, since it appeals to their electorates. It should go, and only Labor has proposed a decent plan to wind it down.




With a boom you can afford generous policies but these need to be restrained for sustainability later on down the track. 

That is/was the failure of the next generation from Howard.

In general historical contexts/perceptions left will spend more but in recent times all sides have overspent. Right tried to cut but Abbot got destroyed. Gillard tried to tax and also got destroyed.

Such is the fickleness of people and self interest. Barnett in WA tried to reduce council bureaucracy and suffered a lot, even though there is a valid point in doing so people just rushed to emotional arguments. 

Not my pension or job -but at the expense of who and what should be the question??


I don't know who will or who won't change this or that, the proof will be in the pudding
Slowly tightening up is the only way up unless there is another boom/upswing.

Asset limits slowly reduced on payments, indexation removed, retirement age increased etc etc. 

I think taxation reform is alot harder than cutting spending although unpopular as well.

You can control spending alot easier by stopping/reducing it, taxation is not always as certain and really complicated. GST minefield, main residence exemptions, negative gearing etc etc


The problem with people and money is hardly ever being a tightwad, the same applies to governments.

The problem is spending....

To me the rest is all smoke and mirrors, left right popular unpopular Greenie, union man, conservative.

Look at what they do not what they say they are,

I think most people realise that but still accept the extra cash or benefits for themselves to the detriment of the whole system whether it is abusing the tax system or abusing the welfare system.


Who will be the saviour, probably no one.

We should be looking to New Zealand for fiscal responsibility, not the US or Europe that is for sure.


----------



## noco (6 February 2017)

Macquack said:


> Let me get this right, according to Noco, Turnbull will help the Labor party win the next election so that Turnbull himself loses his job as Prime Minister and then he will be rewarded with a union job for the boys?




Turnbull is a turn coat socialist......He originally applied to become a member of the Labor Party...Why didn't they accept him?...Turnbull is going to lose his job as Prime Minister very soon and the sooner the better...I am certain Turnbull will not lead the Liberal Party to the next election.
The political revolution has started.


----------



## Tisme (7 February 2017)

Turnbull is fighting back with a Rah Rah back slapping display of solidarity on the ABC news as I type.

He is demanding all his failures are Labor's fault. I was getting worried there for a moment he would stumble into accountability and responsibility for his inactions and economic mismanagement of the nations expenditure.

This is the same bloke who meekly accepted the poisoned stick of mangling the NBN for political gain?


----------



## SirRumpole (7 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> Turnbull is fighting back with a Rah Rah back slapping display of solidarity on the ABC news as I type.
> 
> He is demanding all his failures are Labor's fault. I was getting worried there for a moment he would stumble into accountability and responsibility for his inactions and economic mismanagement of the nations expenditure.
> 
> This is the same bloke who meekly accepted the poisoned stick of mangling the NBN for political gain?




That's a surprise. I thought he was a Fabian in disguise spying for the Labor Party.


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> Turnbull is fighting back with a Rah Rah back slapping display of solidarity on the ABC news as I type.
> 
> He is demanding all his failures are Labor's fault. I was getting worried there for a moment he would stumble into accountability and responsibility for his inactions and economic mismanagement of the nations expenditure.
> 
> This is the same bloke who meekly accepted the poisoned stick of mangling the NBN for political gain?




Turnbull fighting back????

There are not too many listening to him any more....He is a has been and past his use by date.

I used to switch off when Shorten came on TV and now I switch off when Turnbull comes on as well.


----------



## Tisme (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> Turnbull is a turn coat socialist.......




He's not a socialist in the sense you mean. 

He is infact a corporate socialist, which is rather essential if you want to make a fortune in the board rooms of capitalism. Doing battle with the shop floor, middle management, the executive and the board is not good for productivity and profit.

The days of govt tariffs and exgratia payments to protect the punitive old boy industries from financial stress because of peasant worker strikes is long gone. Business has actually had to adapt to post Dickensian business and accept modern practices ... something the Liberal Party is having trouble with.

As Andrew Carnegie is quoted: "To try to make the world in some way better than you found it is to have a noble motive in life.” 

Malcolm can't understand why working class haters in his inner circle are holding him back in the 1950's.


----------



## Tisme (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> Turnbull fighting back????
> 
> There are not too many listening to him any more....He is a has been and past his use by date.
> 
> I used to switch off when Shorten came on TV and now I switch off when Turnbull comes on as well.




It was a tongue in cheek post Noco.

He was pretty happy with himself afterwards though, like he just won the AFL Premiership


----------



## OmegaTrader (7 February 2017)

Revolution, read Russian history

Monarchy>Communism>Putin

The game is the same

We fall into the smoke again.

and back onto the padded armchairs


----------



## Knobby22 (7 February 2017)

Saw that one of the reasons he quit the Liberals is that confided in Abbott privately last year to see all he said splashed in the Australian. Feels Abbott betrayed him.


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

The mad media are in a frenzy this morning like a pack wolves surrounding their prey.

At least we are getting a break from the Trump bashers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> Cory is more popular than all the others put together...Pauline is next......The Political revolution is well on the way.
> 
> https://polldaddy.com/poll/9602086/?view=results&msg=voted




Much as I'd like to see it happen the chances of a renegade SA Senator getting the organisation up to become a major force are slim. Best we can hope for is that he diminishes P Han's and N Zen's power and form a more mature Conservative crossbench.

Then again, my contacts in WA tell me that Gina R is backing him, so anything is possible. He provides as much risk for Shorten as for Turnbull. 

gg


----------



## overhang (7 February 2017)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Much as I'd like to see it happen the chances of a renegade SA Senator getting the organisation up to become a major force are slim. Best we can hope for is that he diminishes P Han's and N Zen's power and form a more mature Conservative crossbench.
> 
> Then again, my contacts in WA tell me that Gina R is backing him, so anything is possible. He provides as much risk for Shorten as for Turnbull.




Xenophon is the mature stable conservative alternative for the right.  He is actually a fresh breath of air from the right for a change, he isn't a loose cannon and not plagued with controversy like many others as he actually thinks before he speaks.


----------



## overhang (7 February 2017)

And it says a bit about the blokes convictions when he names the knifing of Abbott as the key reason for leaving the party and yet he was more than happy to ride on the back of the Libs under Turnbull to get elected for another 6 years.


----------



## Logique (7 February 2017)

As Joanne Nova says, how long _should_ Bernardi have waited for someone in the Liberal Party to wake up? He'll get a lot more support than most think.

The poor QUT student - who won in court against the librarian - still faces a $40,000 solicitors bill. How is that fair?


> _Cory Bernardi to quit Liberal Party — What do the Libs stand for?
> http://joannenova.com.au/2017/02/cory-bernardi-to-quit-liberal-party/
> ...The current Liberal party doesn’t want Australians to speak their minds in case they cause offense. It forces us all to pay big dollars for fantasies that we might change the weather for our great grandchildren by a hundredth of a degree. It won’t allow us to buy the cheapest safe energy.  Won’t allow us to discuss real problems. Won’t audit foreign committees that tell us what to do. The Australian Liberal Party is an alt-left option that stands for nothing.._.


----------



## Tisme (7 February 2017)

Logique said:


> As Joanne Nova says, how long _should_ Bernardi have waited for someone in the Liberal Party to wake up? He'll get a lot more support than most think.
> 
> The poor QUT student - who won in court against the librarian - still faces a $40,000 solicitors bill. How is that fair?





It's not like they/we didn't know what was coming:

https://thewest.com.au/news/austral...-trump-inspired-political-party-ng-b88336735z


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

overhang said:


> Xenophon is the mature stable conservative alternative for the right.  He is actually a fresh breath of air from the right for a change, he isn't a loose cannon and not plagued with controversy like many others as he actually thinks before he speaks.




But he leans more to the Green/Labor coalition...He has voted more times with the Green/Labor Party than with the Liberals.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> But he leans more to the Green/Labor coalition...He has voted more times with the Green/Labor Party than with the Liberals.




That's tough bikkies for you.


----------



## McLovin (7 February 2017)

At least he waited seven months to rob the Libs of their senate seat. What a hero.


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> That's tough bikkies for you.




Xenophon is no saint.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> Xenophon is no saint.





Care to expand on that ? Do you have access to his credit card ? Does he make a habit of entertaining ladies of the night ?


----------



## OmegaTrader (7 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Care to expand on that ? Do you have access to his credit card ? Does he make a habit of entertaining ladies of the night ?



hahahaha

slipper or thompson


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2017)

My guess Abbott and several others, will be joining him.

Like I said just a guess, but both major parties have lost their identity, neither knows what ideology to follow, so they follow what the media tells them to.

This IMO is allienating the silent majority, as the media is full of over paid, over opinionated muppets IMO.

I would class myself and my wife as mainstream, my wife won't listen to any over the air media, as she feels it is based on the reporters opinions not fact.
We are entering an interesting phase, IMO, it will be interesting to see how it plays out.

One thing for sure, the current crop of crap, isn't acceptable.


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Care to expand on that ? Do you have access to his credit card ? Does he make a habit of entertaining ladies of the night ?




I am talking about how he favors the Green/Labor coalition so I think you have taken my comment the wrong way......But I guess you can take it what ever way suits you at the time of the day.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 February 2017)

noco said:


> I am talking about how he favors the Green/Labor coalition so I think you have taken my comment the wrong way......But I guess you can take it what ever way suits you at the time of the day.




Oh I see, Saints only vote Liberal ?

Oh sorry, or Bernadi or Hanson ?

Hahaha what a joke.


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> News Flash ***
> 
> THe ABC understands Senator Bernadi will leave the Liberal Party within 48 hours.
> 
> Good riddance and take Christensen, Abbott and Abetz with you.




That could well happen, I know nothing about Bernardi, hasn't hit the news in W.A.
But I'm sure everyone is fed up with Turnbull LNP and Shorten, Wong ,Plibiersic Labor.
So it will be very interesting to see how it unfolds, maybe a new party is preferable to the One Nation Party.
Who knows, but one thing is for sure, the silent majority are sick of the politically correct brigade.lol

All they see, is their lifestyle going down the pee trap whirlpool.


----------



## noco (7 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Oh I see, Saints only vote Liberal ?
> 
> Oh sorry, or Bernadi or Hanson ?
> 
> Hahaha what a joke.




No Rumpy, the joke is on you this time because you are so worried about the rise of Hanson and Bernardi and how will not only affect the Liberals but also the Green/Labor socialist coalition.


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2017)

My appologies for interupting your bitch slapping session.lol


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 February 2017)

It is all over WA mainstream media just turn on the tv or newsite/ads.

Mainstream ,media is self interested like everyone else...
Abott defection is a bit of a jump I think. You never know though.

Be interesting to see
1) how much of the vote is split by one nation, berandi xenophon micros

2)If Bernardi actually gets anywhere beyond his own seat or state

will bernardi be a palmer or  a xenophon?

Time will tell.

why do these guys come from South australia? hahah

SA water


----------



## PZ99 (8 February 2017)

So far all these groups are merely diluting the popularity of right leaning parties.

Liberal Party of Australia
National Party of Australia
Liberal National Party
Country Liberal Party
Katter's Australian Party
Liberal Democratic Party
Pauline Hanson's One Nation
All the above seat holders combined are still only pulling in 46% of the TPP vote. They are 5% down since the last election and a further 4% down since the previous election. I suspect the Australian Conservatives party will provide further dilution given their main target so far has been the Govt.

Coalitions' popularity has sunk to 35%. Labor is unchanged at 36%


----------



## Logique (8 February 2017)

noco said:


> Xenophon is no saint.



Populist and career politician. What's the cost of those submarines NXT.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Logique said:


> Populist and career politician. What's the cost of those submarines NXT.




The Liberals were going to spend the money anyway, Xenophon just stood up for his State and tried to get some work done in SA.


----------



## overhang (8 February 2017)

I just can't see how Bernadi will be able to land a S.A senate ticket on his own.  S.A isn't a right wing state like QLD & WA are, One Nation were only able to poll about 32k first preferences whilst Xenophon polled 230k.  So he will require about 80k votes to take a senate seat from the Xenophon party.  Given the recent changes to the senate voting system he will have to do it without preference deals and I just can't see him polling anywhere near those numbers in S.A.  Xenophon is so successful in SA because he cares about the little issues that other politicians don't give a stuff about.  Will Bernardi find the time from his busy schedule fighting social conditioning issues to assist a small business owner fighting red tape?  Because he will need to if he wants a senate ticket IMO.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

overhang said:


> I just can't see how Bernadi will be able to land a S.A senate ticket on his own.  S.A isn't a right wing state like QLD & WA are, One Nation were only able to poll about 32k first preferences whilst Xenophon polled 230k.  So he will require about 80k votes to take a senate seat from the Xenophon party.  Given the recent changes to the senate voting system he will have to do it without preference deals and I just can't see him polling anywhere near those numbers in S.A.  Xenophon is so successful in SA because he cares about the little issues that other politicians don't give a stuff about.  Will Bernardi find the time from his busy schedule fighting social conditioning issues to assist a small business owner fighting red tape?  Because he will need to if he wants a senate ticket IMO.




I agree. Xenophon appeals to the Centre whereas Bernadi appeals to the extremes. I don't think he has a chance of getting a seat off Xenophon, but it will be a long time before he has to worry about that.


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> ... Does he make a habit of entertaining ladies of the night ?




In the night or of the night? Would there be a demand for call/escort girls in Canberra given all those PS people wanting to climb the management ladder?


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree. Xenophon appeals to the Centre whereas Bernadi appeals to the extremes. I don't think he has a chance of getting a seat off Xenophon, but it will be a long time before he has to worry about that.




I think Cory has a telephone to Vatican Jesus?


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> I think Cory has a telephone to Vatican Jesus?




SA is supposed to be a gay State so I doubt if that will help Cory.


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

PZ99 said:


> ..
> Coalitions' popularity has sunk to 35%. Labor is unchanged at 36%




I call bu115hit on that ... if the coalition is 20% popular it would still be a stretch. IMO


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The Liberals were going to spend the money anyway, Xenophon just stood up for his State and tried to get some work done in SA.



 and stole major works from QLD in the process


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> SA is supposed to be a gay State so I doubt if that will help Cory.




So you don't know about the RC church inquiry and sodomy ....... it's a tradition we were all encouraged to joke about as kids as if it had no substance in fact.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> So you don't know about the RC church inquiry and sodomy ....... it's a tradition we were all encouraged to joke about as kids as if it had no substance in fact.




The inquiry is all over the media so of course I know about it, but I went to a public school and there wasn't that sort of thing going on.

If you have more info that hasn't got into the public domain, I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## PZ99 (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> I call bu115hit on that ... if the coalition is 20% popular it would still be a stretch. IMO



I'll pay that. Turnbull's in a bit of a hole today 
http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...n/news-story/5b6cbadab0ab6931535953eee834e786


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The inquiry is all over the media so of course I know about it, but I went to a public school and there wasn't that sort of thing going on.
> 
> If you have more info that hasn't got into the public domain, I'd be interested to hear it.





I took my boy out of an elite Protestant private high school because there seemed a predisposition for the older boys to push pencils up the young lad's bums. I should have listened to one of my friends who experienced the same at his Catholic school in Mt Lawley. There is something about monotheistic institutions with monogender inhabitants that attracts or manufactures monosexual people of the homo sexual variety.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> I took my boy out of an elite Protestant private high school because there seemed a predisposition for the older boys to push pencils up the young lad's bums. I should have listened to one of my friends who experienced the same at his Catholic school in Mt Lawley. There is something about monotheistic institutions with monogender inhabitants that attracts or manufactures monosexual people of the homo sexual variety.




Disgusting stuff. 

I'm glad I went to a co-ed school.


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Disgusting stuff.
> 
> I'm glad I went to a co-ed school.




Me too. I'm glad I served my schooling apprenticeship with affectionate girls. The habit formed has done me well with women folk.


----------



## noco (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> So you don't know about the RC church inquiry and sodomy ....... it's a tradition we were all encouraged to joke about as kids as if it had no substance in fact.



Off topic...The thread is about Cory Bernardi.


----------



## Ves (8 February 2017)

I'm not buying this whole political 'revolution' line of thinking that is being applied to Bernardi,  as if he is a Trump figure that has risen from outside of the establishment.

Far from being a revolutionary,  Bernardi is a returning to a point in the past,  in particular the politics of Thatcher and Reagan.  There's nothing wrong with that,  it's just inaccurate to characterise him as part of a new political revolution, or a disruption to the status quo.

It's no coincidence that he has a picture of Maggie on his office wall and has religiously read all of her books.


----------



## PZ99 (8 February 2017)

*My exit could help Turnbull: Bernardi*

*http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...i/news-story/e79175c961a9bb092cab617a54f075da*

There's a valid point on that article, reluctantly or not Cory Bernardi has been seen as a disruptive element in the Turnbull Govt. The psychics can see the Gillard Turnbull speech even before it's uttered... _Our leadership ructions are "completely at an end"..._ or some other crystal bawling


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Ves said:


> There's nothing wrong with that,




There bl00dy well is !!!


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

noco said:


> Off topic...The thread is about Cory Bernardi.




Well kinda, but we are talking about a bloke who appears to be defensive about Roman Catholic abuse.

And I personally find it very strange that someone who serves his Vatican masters would be calling for a return to old school conservatism, which patently excluded Roman Catholics because of their penchant for political mischief and division?


----------



## Ves (8 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> There bl00dy well is !!!



Sorry I couldn't resist throwing that in as bait.


----------



## Tisme (8 February 2017)

One wag on Cory's twitter account has edited the party bible preamble:


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Ves said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist throwing that in as bait.




Stirrer .


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> One wag on Cory's twitter account has edited the party bible preamble:
> View attachment 69880




Pretty close I reckon.


----------



## Logique (8 February 2017)

overhang said:


> I just can't see how Bernadi will be able to land a S.A senate ticket on his own.  S.A isn't a right wing state like QLD & WA are, One Nation were only able to poll about 32k first preferences whilst Xenophon polled 230k.  So he will require about 80k votes to take a senate seat from the Xenophon party.  Given the recent changes to the senate voting system he will have to do it without preference deals and I just can't see him polling anywhere near those numbers in S.A.  Xenophon is so successful in SA because he cares about the little issues that other politicians don't give a stuff about.  Will Bernardi find the time from his busy schedule fighting social conditioning issues to assist a small business owner fighting red tape?  Because he will need to if he wants a senate ticket IMO.



Fair comment. SA is not the place to be elected as a far right wing Senator. He'll have to build a lot of momentum in the next few years to have any hope of staying in federal politics.


----------



## McLovin (8 February 2017)

Got to love the Betoota Advocate. 

*Leila McKinnon Tells Cory Bernardi To Take Off Sunglasses And Apologise For His Party*






http://www.betootaadvocate.com/ente...e-off-sunglasses-and-apologise-for-his-party/


----------



## Tink (9 February 2017)

Ronald Reagan and Margaret Thatcher, sounds good to me Ves -- I am in.

Looks like David Leyonhjelm has approached him to work in a block, like he did with Bob Day.


----------



## Tisme (9 February 2017)

In response to tweet today from Abbott meeting Ukranian ambassador:

*Corey Bernardi* ‏@CoreyBernardi  25m25 minutes ago
@TonyAbbottMHR Hey mate, sorry about the other day. Miss you 
	

		
			
		

		
	









1 reply0 retweets0 likes


----------



## OmegaTrader (9 February 2017)

I think Bernardi will be like Palmer, get his seat and maybe 2-3 others if he is lucky, otherwise just his own seat.

Time will tell though.

Palmer got three in. Two left after riding on his back.

Palmer even got a lower house seat which is alot harder than a quota based vote. If you have the money/backers and are an alternative, with underdog status then when margins are tight seats can be won. Perceived anti-establishment underdog status is a real advantage. Obama and trump both had it, Hanson has it, Palmer had it too. Bernardi needs it.

A bit far away to speculate. I think now the minor party space is getting really crowded now either that will spilt the anti-establishment vote or all of the minors votes will flow to other minors votes. The reform above the line  will limit the silly buggers from just placing a 1 but still has an impact. The greens have lost some of their anti-establishment bonus to minors now hanson seems to be soaking up the anti-establishment benefit.

Bernadis play, he only needs 2-3 seats to be balance of power if margins are tight, he could have significant influence with other minors in the senate. Better than limited influence in your own party.

Hanson  has challenged state elections, not just state seats in federal elections as well, may win a few if predictions are right -seats in upcoming WA state election. Bernardi could also make this play as well but maybe not as successful out of his home state. Once again WA upper house uses quota making it alot easier for minors and under tight margins balance of power.

No matter what people say in public theses parties still get in so people are voting for them, for sure.

Unless the votes are rigged hahaha

Normally establishment has the resources to do that not minors

But I don't know how the minors would manage that. Someone definitely happened to palmers PUP vote, votes disappeared here in WA, some bias at worst or inept at best counters at the polls.

Police investigated, but palmer PUP won anyway so lucky for that.

Apart from rigging, minors seem to have a better chance given the sentiment to the establishment, Bernadi needs to capture that to benefit. 

I think the minors can have a place to balance the power but the danger of having Bernardis and Hansons is present in other countries Spain and Italy are notable examples. Three major parties/forces means constant deadlock.Nothing gets done as everyone grasps the light.

But people still vote for them

Liberals are slowing shifting left by historical standards ,Hanson and maybe Bernardi will provide some of that balance while soaking up anti-establishment sentiment.

my twocents


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2017)

Minor parties certainly make it harder to govern.

Do we get better policy in the end ?

That's a matter of opinion. My opinion is "sometimes".


----------



## noco (9 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Minor parties certainly make it harder to govern.
> 
> Do we get better policy in the end ?
> 
> That's a matter of opinion. My opinion is "sometimes".




I would say Pauline Hanson has already had a large influence on Turnbull.....
Hanson advocated a cut down on past MP perks...Turnbull obliged.
Hanson has been pushing for coal fired power stations and less renewable energy......Turnbull has obliged.
Hanson has been pushing for less Muslim immigration......Turnbull has it under consideration.

So yes I believe Turnbull is listening to her because he is starting to realize that is what people want.

He is desperate for some popularity votes.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 February 2017)

Amanda Vanstone has buried Cory on the Age today.
She lists numerous faults including lack of insight, lack of authenticity, lack of trust, extreme ego, vacuous etc. Worth a read. He is definitely not leadership material and as a traitor of the Liberal party I look forward to seeing him get voted out in 6 years. I hope the Libs find he used some taxi vouchers improperly.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Amanda Vanstone has buried Cory on the Age today.
> She lists numerous faults including lack of insight, lack of authenticity, lack of trust, extreme ego, vacuous etc. Worth a read. He is definitely not leadership material and as a traitor of the Liberal party I look forward to seeing him get voted out in 6 years. I hope the Libs find he used some taxi vouchers improperly.





Yes they (Libs) are very good at using the courts to their advantage ... a Jewish trait they seem comfortable with. Pauline is testament to the futility of some actions.


----------



## MrBurns (13 February 2017)

What does Cory Bernardi actually do besides spending time at the tanning salon and having his teeth whitened ?
A strange world right now Trump is president and we could have an uneducated fish and chip vendor as PM


----------



## SirRumpole (13 February 2017)

MrBurns said:


> What does Cory Bernardi actually do besides spending time at the tanning salon and having his teeth whitened ?
> A strange world right now Trump is president and we could have an uneducated fish and chip vendor as PM




He goes to Right Wing hate dinners.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...r-at-victoria-university-20170213-gubiyz.html


----------



## noco (13 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He goes to Right Wing hate dinners.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...r-at-victoria-university-20170213-gubiyz.html




So doesn't he have the right to his opinion and free speech like anyone else?...Or is that against your grain to allow anything like that......Rumpy, that is the typical Fabian ideology.

I often express my opinion about things from time to time and cop the same treatment.

What up mate, we are all different and often have different opinions so there really isn't any need to accuse Bernardi of .


SirRumpole said:


> He goes to Right Wing hate dinners.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...r-at-victoria-university-20170213-gubiyz.html




So doesn't he have the right to his opinion and free speech like any one else or is that against your grain to allow anything like that?

Rumpy, that is the typical  Fabian ideology to shut down the right to free speech.

I often express my opinion about certain matters and from time to time cop the same abuse.

Wake up mate and accept we are all different and often have different ideas and opinions so there is really no need to accuse Bernardi of a right wing hate dinner..

Do you know why they had that dinner?...Probably not.

The dinner was arranged to raise money to fight a court case involving Halal certification...I for one, like a majority of Australians do not believe in Halal certification...Why should we pander to these people just because it is one of there "TRADITIONS"... Much of the money raised by Halal certification goes oversea to Muslim terrorist just like that Postal Department Muslim who is on $5.6 million annual salary......He has donated $1 million to over seas organizations.

There was a Muslim demonstration waiting for them to create disruption and havoc which was leading to violence.......Having anticipated a problem, there was a decoy arranged to pick up the dinners in buses to transport them to another venue......There was a lot of fist banging on the sides of the buses.

Do we really have to put up with this behavior from Muslims.....With your hate for Bernardi, you obviously condone  the Muslims action.

The political revolution has begun whether you like it or not.


----------



## MrBurns (13 February 2017)

No he doesn't, he's a useless self promoting poser....


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2017)

Cory spends a bit of time on twitter.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 February 2017)

noco said:


> So doesn't he have the right to his opinion and free speech like anyone else?...Or is that against your grain to allow anything like that......Rumpy, that is the typical Fabian ideology.




He can say whatever he likes and others have aright to report what he's been doing if he's on the public payroll.


----------



## noco (13 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> Cory spends a bit of time on twitter.




So what?......If he wants to use Twitter or Face Book to get his message across so be it..

If it  is OK for the Green/Labor coalition to use the ABC and  GETUP for them to spread their lies and propaganda, I guess it is OK for Bernardi to use Twitter and Face Book and he is getting hundreds of supporters on a daily basis.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2017)

noco said:


> So what?......If he wants to use Twitter or Face Book to get his message across so be it..
> 
> If it  is OK for the Green/Labor coalition to use the ABC and  GETUP for them to spread their lies and propaganda, I guess it is OK for Bernardi to use Twitter and Face Book and he is getting hundreds of supporters on a daily basis.




I give up "so what" what? What are you asking me?


----------



## Muschu (13 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He can say whatever he likes and others have aright to report what he's been doing if he's on the public payroll.




On the public payroll through deceptive and unethical means.


----------



## noco (13 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> I think Bernardi will be like Palmer, get his seat and maybe 2-3 others if he is lucky, otherwise just his own seat.
> 
> Time will tell though.
> 
> ...




Palmer went into politics as a vary vindictive man because he could not get his own way with Campbell Newman...He thought he could walk over Newman because he was a life member and large financial supporter of the Liberal Party.

There is no comparison between Palmer and Bernardi.....Nobody really knew what Palmer stood for....He was a bully and that is why he lost so many members of his team.


----------



## OmegaTrader (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> Palmer went into politics as a vary vindictive man because he could not get his own way with Campbell Newman...He thought he could walk over Newman because he was a life member and large financial supporter of the Liberal Party.
> 
> There is no comparison between Palmer and Bernardi.....Nobody really knew what Palmer stood for....He was a bully and that is why he lost so many members of his team.




Not in a personal or policy sense but in a one hit wonder sense.
It is very hard for micro parties to stay around year to year.
A big hype initially but can that translate into seats for more than one term or one term at all.
Palmer had underdog and every man status and lost out after one term. 
Hanson also has that status, does Bernadi? I don't know he could be see as an establishment figure being a career politician from a major party.
Xenophon,Hanson and Palmer are/were not seen as career politicians by the public that is the advantage.

It is kind of like a junior manager becoming a union official. He was part of the establishment and now wants to be part of the populous for the people movement. He grew up and is friends with the managers  and now wants to be a trump for the people.

That is the counter/ negative perspective.

The plus side is the right ideas/perception which will capture ex-liberal voters. Being from an independent party. 

I think he will be a one hit wonder.

Only time can tell that.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Not in a personal or policy sense but in a one hit wonder sense.
> It is very hard for micro parties to stay around year to year.
> A big hype initially but can that translate into seats for more than one term or one term at all.
> Palmer had underdog and every man status and lost out after one term.
> ...




I have no doubt Hanson has more credibility than Palmer....One Nation is going to be around for a long time to come.

Palmer was an absolute rat with a big mouth and a big bank account......When he sacked over 800 workers and close down the Nickel refinery in Townsville, the city was devastated with up to another 1000 support workers from various companies.

If he ever showed his face up here in Townsville, I am sure there would be lynch party waiting for him.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> I have no doubt Hanson has more credibility than Palmer....One Nation is going to be around for a long time to come.




I have a lot of doubt about that.

Hanson got votes not only from the Right like you for her anti Muslim stance, but also from Left leaning people who thought she was going to stick up for pensioners and low income earners.

If she supports the cost cutting measures of the government that hits the poor then she will lose support very quickly.


----------



## MrBurns (15 February 2017)

Muschu said:


> On the public payroll through deceptive and unethical means.




Indeed a self promoting parasite.


----------



## john5 (15 February 2017)

lambie


----------



## Logique (15 February 2017)

MrBurns said:


> Indeed a self promoting parasite.



Believe me Burnsy, when Hanson was running for a NSW Legislative Council seat, this is exactly what I thought.  But now - she's calling out the inner city elites, in a way that resonates with many Australians. She says, we are not children, stop lecturing us. There is a gap in political representation that she is filling.

The Liberal Party in WA knows it.

As for J.Lambie - should join NXT, it's her natural home.


----------



## OmegaTrader (15 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I have a lot of doubt about that.
> 
> Hanson got votes not only from the Right like you for her anti Muslim stance, but also from Left leaning people who thought she was going to stick up for pensioners and low income earners.
> 
> If she supports the cost cutting measures of the government that hits the poor then she will lose support very quickly.



That is what disappoints me the most with xenophon and hanson. They are willing to keep bowing to middle class welfare and not have meaningful cutting measures. Pensioners with expensive main residences is one example and Liberal tried to cut yet is was especially contradictory having paid parental leave for up to 75,000 income but cut other measures and attacked super so now it is even more of a minefield.

The only glimmer of leadership on this issue has been family first, if Beranrdi could show leadership on this issue it would be good.  The greens and labor answer has been tax, but that partly destroyed gillard and big companies have alot of advertising money to burn.

Something is going to give eventually even in WA here liberal went on a spending spree and both major parties are promising again. Part is the vertical fiscal imbalance but that is only part.

If a party had a platform of slowing cutting spending with a path to surplus and was reasonably moderate in other areas. I would vote for them. A bonus would be slow taxation reform but this would be really hard, so is a bonus.

Eventually god forbid we could have a sovereign fund of good size and god forbid it might actually make investment returns which would then allow a reduction in taxes, especially away from income tax burdens!

keep dreaming...

maybe this is bernardi, maybe not

We need someone to do this for the sake of the future.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I have a lot of doubt about that.
> 
> Hanson got votes not only from the Right like you for her anti Muslim stance, but also from Left leaning people who thought she was going to stick up for pensioners and low income earners.
> 
> *If she supports the cost cutting measures of the government that hits the poor then she will lose support very quickly.*




How will these cost cutting measures hit the pensioners and low income earners?

The majority of pensioners will not be affected.

Or should we worry more about how the SA renewable energy policy will lift electricity prices for the low income workers and pensioners?...Bill Shorten was asked four times  July 17 2016 and again yesterday on interview how much the raising the renewable target to 50% through out Australia would cost and he would not answer but one of his female  comrades leaked it out that the cost would be $48 billion, $5000 per house hold....$2000 for every man woman and child, and who will help pay for it?...You guessed it it....The low paid workers and pensioners with increased electricity prices.

And what about the low paid hard workers of Chiquita and Clean Event who were diddled out of $400,000,000 in wages and penalty rates by comrade Shorten.

Shorten was asked how he would fund the NDIS if he was returned to government...Again no answers...The NDIS was a brain fart by Labor but was never ever funded.

And what about in my own city of Townsville......The Ross River Dam was built in 1971 the year I arrived in this great city, a 25 year project, when we had 90,000 people and today we have 200,000 and no increase in water storage has been implemented under 20 years of state Labor governments...Today we have 15% left in our dam and it would appear our wet season is going to  let us down.....The council is pumping water from the channels of the Burdiken 28 km to top up our dam at $27,000 per day.....The Labor Mayor was asked how could this cost be maintained over a prolonged period, and she told reporters that eventually the cost would have to be born by the rate payers......Another hit on the low paid workers and pensioners....Whilst it is a state responsibility for water storage and dams, the Federal Government has put $2 billion on the table and the Palaszczuk Labor Government have not taken up the offer.....We have a Federal Labor member, 3 useless state Labor members and an all Labor Council in Townsville and all they talk about is more feasibility studies......Studies that have already been carried out.

We need a new dam at Hells Gates which is also on the Burdiken River 100km west of Townsville and can be gravity fed to Townsville.

So don't rave on about cost cutting measures to pensioners and low paid workers.


----------



## Ves (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> And what about in my own city of Townsville......The Ross River Dam was built in 1971 the year I arrived in this great city, a 25 year project, when we had 90,000 people and today we have 200,000 and no increase in water storage has been implemented under 20 years of state Labor governments...Today we have 15% left in our dam and it would appear our wet season is going to  let us down.....The council is pumping water from the channels of the Burdiken 28 km to top up our dam at $27,000 per day.....The Labor Mayor was asked how could this cost be maintained over a prolonged period, and she told reporters that eventually the cost would have to be born by the rate payers......Another hit on the low paid workers and pensioners....Whilst it is a state responsibility for water storage and dams, the Federal Government has put $2 billion on the table and the Palaszczuk Labor Government have not taken up the offer.....We have a Federal Labor member, 3 useless state Labor members and an all Labor Council in Townsville and all they talk about is more feasibility studies......Studies that have already been carried out.
> 
> We need a new dam at Hells Gates which is also on the Burdiken River 100km west of Townsville and can be gravity fed to Townsville.



So let's get this straight.   Only 200,000 live in Townsville.

But you want 24 million other people who live in Australia to pay for the project so you can have some water to drink.

That's the most socialist thing I think I've ever read!!! Why don't you bloody move to where there is water in the dams!

Chin up, old man.  Mount Franklin isn't that cheap to ship into Northern QLD.  

/s


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2017)

Ves said:


> So let's get this straight.   Only 200,000 live in Townsville.
> 
> But you want 24 million other people who live in Australia to pay for the project so you can have some water to drink.
> 
> ...



"
The Ross River Dam has a catchment area of 750 sq kms and a current capacity of 233,187ML. Paluma Dam has a catchment area of 9.8 sq kms and a current storage capacity of 11,400ML.

Townsville is currently under Level 3 water restrictions. *At the moment we are not pumping from the Burdekin Dam."

https://www.townsville.qld.gov.au/water-waste-and-environment/water-supply-and-dams/dam-levels*


----------



## Ves (15 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> "
> The Ross River Dam has a catchment area of 750 sq kms and a current capacity of 233,187ML. Paluma Dam has a catchment area of 9.8 sq kms and a current storage capacity of 11,400ML.
> 
> Townsville is currently under Level 3 water restrictions. *At the moment we are not pumping from the Burdekin Dam."
> ...



Well, well, well,   we're all big right-wing pro-business white nationalists until we need a glass of water aren't we?   Guess it's OK to be a socialist when we're thirsty!!! 

As they say, mate, if Townsville needed a dam big business would have built it cheaper and better than government by now.

/s


----------



## Trigoff (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> Cory is more popular than all the others put together...Pauline is next......The Political revolution is well on the way.
> 
> https://polldaddy.com/poll/9602086/?view=results&msg=voted



Maybe we should read  "Australias Secret War" by Hal Colebatch  before we vote !!


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

Ves said:


> So let's get this straight.   Only 200,000 live in Townsville.
> 
> But you want 24 million other people who live in Australia to pay for the project so you can have some water to drink.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the sympathy but you don't seem to understand the priorities of 20 years of Labor State governments that have been neglected......Water is essential in any city....Why should 200,000 people here up stakes and shift somewhere else?....That is not the answer...We are entitled to a good water supply as any other place in Australia.

Dams and water storage are a state government responsibility not  a Federal Government commitment so we are not asking 24,000,000 Australians to pay for it.....As Queenslanders, we all pay state taxes somewhere along the line so I believe we should expect infrastructure to keep up with population growth.

Ves, the problem in Queensland is we have the highest state debt in Australia thanks to the Beattie/Bligh Labor governments ...$80 billion.... so Palasazczuk does not have the money.......No new dams have been built in Queensland since Joh Bejelkiepetersen  was in office......So I ask you why Palaszczuk has not taken up the $2 billion laid on the table by Barnaby Joyce? 

I do hope we can continue this conversation without you being facetious .......It does not add to sensible debate.


----------



## OmegaTrader (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> How will these cost cutting measures hit the pensioners and low income earners?
> 
> The majority of pensioners will not be affected.
> 
> ...




Waste on bureaucracy and people who do not need government assistance leads to opportunity cost.
Business abusing loopholes also hurts. But taxation reform is much harder to change. Just look at the gst online debate, it would cost more to collect the tax.

The funds cannot be directed to efficient uses. Look at new zealand, people still have excellent services compared to the rest of the world yet the budget is in surplus. Unfortunately populous and self interest get in the way.

It can be done. You need someone to be prepared to take the heat form the populous and the big boys. You also need someone to address all side equally both business and welfare.

It is not about hitting the poor or the rich. It is about cutting back on spending that is inefficient.

A person with a 1 million or unlimited value house does not need a pension to later will there house tax free to their kids.
A person with a 1 million or unlimited value main residence can also get newstart, that is also inefficient.

Main residence exemption is also inefficient.
Local councils duplicate and are inefficient.
Having a withholding tax for companies to send the money offshore is also inefficient.As is allowing debts from overseas to be offset against profits.
Having government departments that eat up all of the  money especially aboriginal affairs for themselves is inefficient.
A mother getting paid from the government and their employee whilst earning up to 75,000 is inefficient.
Spending a fortune on elizabeth quay is inefficient.

Lawyers charging $400+ is inefficient
Medical profession raking in the dough from pensioners/the government is also inefficient

Address some of these issues slow and steady and slowly cut back, bit by bit. Spend a bit lower than inflation, then run surpluses eventually. Be consistent with all sides. Then invest the surplus money and reduce taxes or use some of the investment returns.

my twocents


----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> It is not about hitting the poor or the rich. It is about cutting back on spending that is inefficient.




There should be means test on most welfare, pensions, tax free super, family tax benefits, negative gearing etc.

Too much money is going to those who don't need it.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> "
> The Ross River Dam has a catchment area of 750 sq kms and a current capacity of 233,187ML. Paluma Dam has a catchment area of 9.8 sq kms and a current storage capacity of 11,400ML.
> 
> Townsville is currently under Level 3 water restrictions. *At the moment we are not pumping from the Burdekin Dam."
> ...




There may have been a reprieve for a short time due to some minor rain falls, but pumping was carried out in full swing up to the end of December at $27,000 per day.....But that does not detract from the fact that dam is at 18% and if we don't get good rains soon and the dam drops to 10%, pumping will begin yet again.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Waste on bureaucracy and people who do not need government assistance leads to opportunity cost.
> Business abusing loopholes also hurts. But taxation reform is much harder to change. Just look at the gst online debate, it would cost more to collect the tax.
> 
> The funds cannot be directed to efficient uses. Look at new zealand, people still have excellent services compared to the rest of the world yet the budget is in surplus. Unfortunately populous and self interest get in the way.
> ...




You forget to mention New Zealand has a GST of 15 %.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> There may have been a reprieve for a short time due to some minor rain falls, but pumping was carried out in full swing up to the end of December at $27,000 per day.....But that does not detract from the fact that dam is at 18% and if we don't get good rains soon and the dam drops to 10%, pumping will begin yet again.




Build a desal plant.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> It is not about hitting the poor or the rich. It is about cutting back on spending that is inefficient.




I believe that is what the Government is trying to do but the Green/Labor socialist coalition keep blocking any savings that could be made.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Build a desal plant.




Yes Timmy, good idea like the recommendations you  mad to Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne in 2007 when you told all the eastern state Labor governments at the time we would never get enough rains to fill the dams.

Geez sorry Rumpy I thought that was a message from Tim Flannery.

Now what would the cost be and how long would it take to build from planning to start up time and where will the money come from......Can we put it on Bill Shortens credit card?...Like spend and tax the poor.?

And when the dams get full again, the desal plants goes into moth balls like all the others costing millions every day to maintain....Not a good idea really.

We need another dam started now......Less talk by Palaszczuk and more action please.


----------



## Ves (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> I do hope we can continue this conversation without you being facetious .......It does not add to sensible debate.



But whilst we have massive government debt and big deficits I don't think we can afford the dam.

I'm sorry but you're just going to have to wait until the Coalition has fixed Labor's mess.   Shouldn't be too long now,  the adults are in charge.

In the mean time you'll just have to wait in line with the disabled kids who I note are also waiting on their own funding.  

#watergate

/s

PS:  I should do some more alt-right trolling.  This is actually pretty fun.  I see why noco enjoys it so much.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

Ves said:


> But whilst we have massive government debt and big deficits I don't think we can afford the dam.
> 
> I'm sorry but you're just going to have to wait until the Coalition has fixed Labor's mess.   Shouldn't be too long now,  the adults are in charge.
> 
> ...




You keep ignoring the fact that the Federal Government has put $2 billion on the table to assist the state Labor government in water storage for Townsville but to date they have done nothing.......If they don't accept it soon it could go to another project some where else in Queensland...This Queensland Government are not very smart.


----------



## Ves (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> You keep ignoring the fact that the Federal Government has put $2 billion on the table to assist the state Labor government in water storage for Townsville but to date they have done nothing.......If they don't accept it soon it could go to another project some where else in Queensland...This Queensland Government are not very smart.



Sorry you thought I was being serious.

You over looked the /s


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> There may have been a reprieve for a short time due to some minor rain falls, but pumping was carried out in full swing up to the end of December at $27,000 per day.....But that does not detract from the fact that dam is at 18% and if we don't get good rains soon and the dam drops to 10%, pumping will begin yet again.




Your population stats appear overstated


----------



## overhang (15 February 2017)

noco said:


> Thanks for the sympathy but you don't seem to understand the priorities of 20 years of Labor State governments that have been neglected......
> 
> So I ask you why Palaszczuk has not taken up the $2 billion laid on the table by Barnaby Joyce?



So why does the Liberal Newman government take no blame with you? It seems dam levels fell considerably under his watch.  Could you also provide a link to the federal government offering a $2 billion contribution because I can't find anything about that apart from talk of a $500 million grant.


----------



## noco (15 February 2017)

overhang said:


> So why does the Liberal Newman government take no blame with you? It seems dam levels fell considerably under his watch.  Could you also provide a link to the federal government offering a $2 billion contribution because I can't find anything about that apart from talk of a $500 million grant.




That $2billion has come from Barnaby Joyce's mouth and may have been for the whole of NQ but if the Labor state government had got off their lazy a$$ and did some hard lobbying, they could well have finished up with lot more.

The Newman Government inherited $80 billion debt and with that debt they knew they could not fund the required infrastructure.......Newman had only 3 years in government and wanted to  lease or sell some assets to pay off the bad Labor debt.......He did the right thing and took it to an election for people to give it sanction....The Labor Party along with the CFMEU through every bit of lies and propaganda they could lay their hands on to prevent Newman from selling any assets and people fell for it...Labor just crawled over the line to win Government.....Palaszczuk was like a dog chasing a car, when she caught the car she did not know what to do with it...She did not expect win and went into shock for 12 months.
But it was OK for Beattie to sell of $18 billion worth of assets during the mining boom without the people of Queensland's approval. including the Golden Casket for $599,000,000 which I might add paid for our hospitals...Not a smart move.

The Palaszczuk government takes in about $2 billion a year from those assets which does not even cover the interest bill on the $80 billion borrowed by Beattie and Bligh....The majority of us know Labor governments are bad economic managers as history has proven....Labor Government spend big, borrow big and then leave the mess for A Liberal Government to sort out. 

How can you possibly blame Newman for the the fall in dam levels....So who do you blame for the low dam levels back in the first decade or even in the past two years?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> How can you possibly blame Newman for the the fall in dam levels.




Apparently you are blaming Labor for it now.

Do you have a water storage tank at your house ? You could be doing something yourself to save water.


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> That $2billion has come from Barnaby Joyce's mouth and may have been for the whole of NQ but if the Labor state government had got off their lazy a$$ and did some hard lobbying, they could well have finished up with lot more.
> 
> The Newman Government inherited $80 billion debt and with that debt they knew they could not fund the required infrastructure.......Newman had only 3 years in government and wanted to  lease or sell some assets to pay off the bad Labor debt.......He did the right thing and took it to an election for people to give it sanction....The Labor Party along with the CFMEU through every bit of lies and propaganda they could lay their hands on to prevent Newman from selling any assets and people fell for it...Labor just crawled over the line to win Government.....Palaszczuk was like a dog chasing a car, when she caught the car she did not know what to do with it...She did not expect win and went into shock for 12 months.
> But it was OK for Beattie to sell of $18 billion worth of assets during the mining boom without the people of Queensland's approval. including the Golden Casket for $599,000,000 which I might add paid for our hospitals...Not a smart move.
> ...




QLD Public debt is $37.7bn and running at budget surplus of $124m. It has a $6bn surplus in super fund. By comparison WA has  $40bn public sector debt accrued under born to rule economic managers

The Ross River dam was increased in capacity 2007 and had surplus to needs capacity.

Campbell Newman did nothing to increase the Ross River dam capacity.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Apparently you are blaming Labor for it now.
> 
> Do you have a water storage tank at your house ? You could be doing something yourself to save water.



Yes of course I am blaming Labor who were in office for over 20 years until 2012 and then again in 2015.....They racked up  $80 billion debt and have nothing to show for it.

What is the point in having a tank at home when you don't rain for months on end.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> QLD Public debt is $37.7bn and running at budget surplus of $124m. It has a $6bn surplus in super fund. By comparison WA has  $40bn public sector debt accrued under born to rule economic managers
> 
> The Ross River dam was increased in capacity 2007 and had surplus to needs capacity.
> 
> Campbell Newman did nothing to increase the Ross River dam capacity.




You are correct in the raising of the spill way to the dam when they installed automatic flood gates but the extra water storage was like a drip in a bucket compared to the population increase.

The Queensland treasurer is a master at fiddling the books......He has already raided the PS super fund of about $6 billion.

The general debt is still close to $80 billion.

You are talking about the General Government Sector debt.....Tricky hey.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-...itt-1-billion-transferred-ports-water/7028358


----------



## Ves (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> What is the point in having a tank at home when you don't rain for months on end.



Pro tip:  you can have more than one tank.

Assuming you'd still have water left from the 220mms of rain you've had this year in that case. 

Ask not what your country can do for you....


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> You are correct in the raising of the spill way to the dam when they installed automatic flood gates but the extra water storage was like a drip in a bucket compared to the population increase.
> 
> The Queensland treasurer is a master at fiddling the books......He has already raided the PS super fund of about $6 billion.
> 
> ...





No the Actuary tasked with the activity recommended $2bn taken from $10bn surplus, so they took $4bn = $2bn for debt payments and $2bn for infrastructure spend.

Public sector debt is what the taxpayers are exposed to and ubiquitously used as a measure of Govt debt for all states, except in QLD's Newscorp trash reporting and LNP propaganda (same organisation, different costumes).


----------



## overhang (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> That $2billion has come from Barnaby Joyce's mouth and may have been for the whole of NQ but if the Labor state government had got off their lazy a$$ and did some hard lobbying, they could well have finished up with lot more.



So the $ 2billion is in the form of a concessional loan from the commonwealth to the states and is for all of Australia, no wonder Palaszczuk hasn't done anything about it as applications have only just opened up.  Who knows if she will as there will be a noco living elsewhere in QLD that will blame the Labor government for wasting so much money when the government is already in debt, but just because its in your backyard you want them to increase spending.



noco said:


> How can you possibly blame Newman for the the fall in dam levels....So who do you blame for the low dam levels back in the first decade or even in the past two years?




So it's ok for Newman not to do anything about it because he inherited debt but the current Labor government who also inherited debt should do something about it?  And you're going to say its Labors fault bla bla but every current government must work with what has been left to them via prior governments.  So even if it is a former Labor governments fault it's the current Labor governments problem.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> QLD Public debt is $37.7bn and running at budget surplus of $124m. It has a $6bn surplus in super fund. By comparison WA has  $40bn public sector debt accrued under born to rule economic managers
> 
> The Ross River dam was increased in capacity 2007 and had surplus to needs capacity.
> 
> Campbell Newman did nothing to increase the Ross River dam capacity.




That budget surplus of $124m is a fiddle.......Curtis injected the $6 billion from the PS super fund to the bottom line  to make it look good in the eyes of the public.......


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

overhang said:


> So the $ 2billion is in the form of a concessional loan from the commonwealth to the states and is for all of Australia, no wonder Palaszczuk hasn't done anything about it as applications have only just opened up.  Who knows if she will as there will be a noco living elsewhere in QLD that will blame the Labor government for wasting so much money when the government is already in debt, but just because its in your backyard you want them to increase spending.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's ok for Newman not to do anything about it because he inherited debt but the current Labor government who also inherited debt should do something about it?  And you're going to say its Labors fault bla bla but every current government must work with what has been left to them via prior governments.  So even if it is a former Labor governments fault it's the current Labor governments problem.





Unfortunately Federal Grants have been linked to caveats, like selling off power stations ....why do the Fed Libs have such a focus on selling power stations when it has proven a disaster in terms of reliability and cost?


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> That budget surplus of $124m is a fiddle.......Curtis injected the $6 billion from the PS super fund to the bottom line  to make it look good in the eyes of the public.......





You need to produce proof of that, because it is not what resides in the govt documentation.

How was the super money accounted...Balance Sheet or P&L?


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

overhang said:


> So the $ 2billion is in the form of a concessional loan from the commonwealth to the states and is for all of Australia, no wonder Palaszczuk hasn't done anything about it as applications have only just opened up.  Who knows if she will as there will be a noco living elsewhere in QLD that will blame the Labor government for wasting so much money when the government is already in debt, but just because its in your backyard you want them to increase spending.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's ok for Newman not to do anything about it because he inherited debt but the current Labor government who also inherited debt should do something about it?  And you're going to say its Labors fault bla bla but every current government must work with what has been left to them via prior governments.  So even if it is a former Labor governments fault it's the current Labor governments problem.




You have got that so right for once in your life as it  is a historical fact of Labor's bad economic management.......When Beattie sold off $18 billion of assets why weren't the unions jumping up and down about then...So it was OK by the unions for Beattie to sell off assets but not for Newman....What a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.a...t/news-story/e001856d6df54cb70f7500b96cb7e371



> "
> A WEEK of rain has saved ratepayers a potential $1 million in the cost of pumping water into Ross River Dam.
> 
> Townsville City Council has turned off the pumps piping water from the Burdekin Falls Dam – with hopes they will not have to be switched on for the rest of 2017.
> ...




“When pumping is costing currently upwards of $220,000 a week, every bit above 15 per cent in the dam saves ratepayers a cost.”


----------



## moXJO (16 February 2017)

Actuaries have warned the Palaszczuk Labor government about raiding Queensland's $34 billion defined benefits scheme for public servants, saying it could leave them financially exposed if the sharemarket tanked.

Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/politics/qu...o-pay-down-debt-20160523-gp276q#ixzz4Yo5KWSTz 
Follow us: @FinancialReview on Twitter | financialreview on Facebook


----------



## Tisme (16 February 2017)

moXJO said:


> Actuaries have warned the Palaszczuk Labor government about raiding Queensland's $34 billion defined benefits scheme for public servants, saying it could leave them financially exposed if the sharemarket tanked.
> 
> Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/politics/qu...o-pay-down-debt-20160523-gp276q#ixzz4Yo5KWSTz
> Follow us: @FinancialReview on Twitter | financialreview on Facebook





Bit old and all super funds would tank if the sharemarket tanked, just like a decade ago.


----------



## overhang (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> You have got that so right for once in your life as it  is a historical fact of Labor's bad economic management.......When Beattie sold off $18 billion of assets why weren't the unions jumping up and down about then...So it was OK by the unions for Beattie to sell off assets but not for Newman....What a bunch of hypocrites.




Well I guess that would make it once more than you.  But really you're the one to come across as the hypocrite here, blame the current Labor government for not spending money to fill your water needs but excuse the Newman government.


----------



## OmegaTrader (16 February 2017)

1. Both labor and liberal governments at both state and federal level have failed in addressing budget issues by cutting spending in a meaningful and steady way. Everybody blames each other instead of standing by their decisions

2. If something is not done eventually there will be an inflection point down the road of either a bond/debt default/restructure or a sharp cut in spending or hike in taxes shocking the economy

3. Part of the lack of leadership and responsibility  is driving the economic mismanagement inturn driving people to micro parties who are in general are seen to be  blocking everything that is unpopular...

4. People feel entitled to gov services and benefits but don't want to pay a high tax rate.

5. Most of the spending is not on yield/capital producing assets.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-...ng/breakdown/2017/social-security-and-welfare

2016/2017 estimate: welfare accounts for  =35%(  159.66/452.65)
Transport and communication   2.5%    (11.2/452.65)

Pensioners?? Check the numbers..


Some interesting graphs, is it the spending or is it the taxation...

The spending:



















Taken from:
http://www.theglobaleconomy.com/New-Zealand/Government_size/



Now the tax revenue:























See Australia is collecting less tax and so is NZ, although NZ has a higher overall tax rate.

Australia has moved from 24% to 22%
NZ from 33% to 28%

BUT spending ...

Aus from 33% to 36%
NZ from 20% to 18.5%


Al we need to do is cap spending at 20% of GDP like NZ

NZ will still be in a surplus even if they had our tax rate if spending is capped at 20% of GDP.

That is the problem. Not the gst, not labor not liberal not greens. Everyone who is in government.

Simple to say but  everyone is too self interested and weak   to do it.


my 3 cents 









45


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.a...t/news-story/e001856d6df54cb70f7500b96cb7e371
> 
> 
> 
> “When pumping is costing currently upwards of $220,000 a week, every bit above 15 per cent in the dam saves ratepayers a cost.”




We had 38 mm here today.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> You need to produce proof of that, because it is not what resides in the govt documentation.
> 
> How was the super money accounted...Balance Sheet or P&L?




Some of the $10 billion super raid went into the Government coffers to produce a fictitious surplus like I said.....It is a Curtis Pitt fiddle.

http://www.afr.com/news/politics/ql...anies-raided-to-pay-down-debt-20160613-gpi5p4

He has saddled them up with more debt. Borrowings are forecast to increase to $40 billion by 2019-20. He has siphoned $10 billion in dividends and tax-equivalent payments into general government coffers just make his bottom line look good showing a surplus of some $124 million.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> Some of the $10 billion super raid went into the Government coffers to produce a fictitious surplus like I said.....It is a Curtis Pitt fiddle.




You mean like selling Telstra produced a surplus ?


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Ves said:


> Pro tip:  you can have more than one tank.
> 
> Assuming you'd still have water left from the 220mms of rain you've had this year in that case.
> 
> Ask not what your country can do for you....




Ves I need you help and expertize.

Where and how would you place rain water tank in 2 bedroom unit 5 floors up in a 20 story apartment building?


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> You mean like selling Telstra produced a surplus ?




The selling off of some of Telstra by  Howard was used to pay down some of Labor's $90 billion bad debt left by Keating....Not to produce a surplus...The surplus you talk about could never have happened with the sell off of Telstra.....Rumpy, why can't you get your facts right before going out on a limb ...There is no comparison between the two.....Newman wanted to do the same but the lies and propaganda exhibited by Labor and the CFMEU squashed that idea and the naive swallowed it....Just another "MEDISCARE'   As Richo once said, what ever it takes for Labor to win......If he (Newman) had  the voters blessing, we would have been a lot better off in Queensland today......


----------



## Ves (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> Ves I need you help and expertize.
> 
> Where and how would you place rain water tank in 2 bedroom unit 5 floors up in a 20 story apartment building?



Haha,  you crack me up.   Chardonnay conservatism at it's finest.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Ves said:


> Haha,  you crack me up.   Chardonnay conservatism at it's finest.




Well, do you have an answer for me or not?


----------



## Ves (16 February 2017)

noco said:


> Well, do you have an answer for me or not?



Buy a real house?  The kind that actually comes with a backyard.


----------



## noco (16 February 2017)

Ves said:


> Buy a real house?  The kind that actually comes with a backyard.



I already have a real house 303 meters above sea level......I took Tim Flannery's advice even though he has built his house  2 meters above sea level on the Hawksbury River....Just need one for one of my investment properties up on the 5th floor.


----------



## PZ99 (25 April 2017)

Cory Bernardi's Australian Conservatives to absorb Family First.

http://www.news.com.au/national/pol...t/news-story/c63ca905b7d338ab2f3a0579f94253f3


----------



## sptrawler (26 April 2017)

Everyone has written him off, but I'm betting, he will get more and more traction.

Being from W.A, there isn't much airplay on him, but Australia is screaming out for a cohesive alternative.


----------



## PZ99 (27 April 2017)

From what I've heard they are well funded and potentially have more coming.
Liberals on the other hand are broke, hence the $1.7m donation from the PM.
Money talks in this business, Clive Palmer being a perfect example.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2017)

PZ99 said:


> Money talks in this business,



If that is a general truth, there must be Gold in Queensland's Fish'n'Chips shops


----------



## Bintang (27 June 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Everyone has written him off, but I'm betting, he will get more and more traction.
> 
> Being from W.A, there isn't much airplay on him, but Australia is screaming out for a cohesive alternative.



I'm also a WA voter and will gladly vote for the Australian Conservatives (as an alternative to voting Liberal) if they put up candidates in WA.


----------



## PZ99 (27 June 2017)

Bintang said:


> I'm also a WA voter and will gladly vote for the Australian Conservatives (as an alternative to voting Liberal) if they put up candidates in WA.



I think a lot of people will do the same. The Liberal party is too busy blowing itself apart with the he-said-she-said routine and Mr Pyne's comment about the left running the party will be a gift for the Australian Conservatives. 


> Fairfax Media can reveal Senator Bernardi's party has broken the 10,000 mark for memberships nationally. By contrast, the Victorian division of the Liberal Party is understood to have about 13,000 members and the NSW  division about 10,500. Support has fallen since the 2015 leadership change from Tony Abbott to Malcolm Turnbull, but senior sources have scotched internal party claims made by disaffected members that the number in NSW has slipped below 10,000.



http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...australian-conservatives-20170624-gwxwz4.html


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2017)

I don't like anyone who spends too much time getting their teeth whitened and at the tanning parlour.
A poser.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 June 2017)

MrBurns said:


> I don't like anyone who spends too much time getting their teeth whitened and at the tanning parlour.
> A poser.




I think he's too afraid that the public won't like his policies so he just floats around pretending to be an 'alternative'.  What sort of alternative he's not prepared to say.


----------



## PZ99 (27 June 2017)

MrBurns said:


> I don't like anyone who spends too much time getting their teeth whitened and at the tanning parlour.
> A poser.



Which is why they shouldn't show his face on Television. _Morning Rob!_


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I think he's too afraid that the public won't like his policies so he just floats around pretending to be an 'alternative'.  What sort of alternative he's not prepared to say.




The sort of alternative who is on the taxpayers payroll and can watch himself on TV.


----------



## Bintang (27 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I think he's too afraid that the public won't like his policies ...



Based on primary voting intentions around 64% of Australians don't like Liberal policies and 64% don't like Labor policies. Perhaps therefore Liberal and Labor should also be afraid.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 June 2017)

Bintang said:


> Perhaps therefore Liberal and Labor should also be afraid.




I hope they are.


----------



## Tink (4 February 2018)

Lyle Shelton quits Australian Christian Lobby to move into politics, expected to join Cory Bernardi's party
_http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...ed-to-join-cory-bernardi-20180202-p4yzc3.html_

--------------

Australian Conservatives

https://www.conservatives.org.au/


----------



## SirRumpole (4 February 2018)

Oh come all ye faithful !


----------



## Tink (5 February 2018)

*Onward Christians soldier into politics*

_On Sunday, in his hometown of Toowoomba, Lyle Shelton is expected to announce he is joining Cory Bernardi’s Australian Conservatives party to run for the Senate.

It’s a big gamble to quit his job as managing director of the Australian Christian Lobby, where he led the No campaign’s fight last year against same-sex marriage, and to move his family from Canberra to One Nation’s stronghold of Queensland. But what a coup for the Australian Conservatives. They are lucky to have him.

Shelton is the most persuasive advocate of social conservatism in Australia, and the most potent foe of the new authoritarianism of identity politics. Without his conviction and forceful eloquence, the No campaign could not have achieved a 40 per cent vote.

He says it was during that campaign that he “felt very much drawn to the … partisan side of politics [and] decided to make a big step and move back to my home state of Queensland. Politics needs Christian influence from the inside”.

Having weathered foul personal abuse, physical threats and the bombing of his office in Canberra, Shelton will be the most battle-hardened politician in Canberra. Nothing the Greens or Labor throw at him could compare.

“I’m not leaving the battle for the values you and I hold dear,” he said in a video released yesterday announcing his successor at ACL, his 29-year-old chief of staff, Martyn Iles. “[I am] just going to a different part of the battlefield”.

At 48, Shelton has wisdom and the energy for a new battle. His challenge will be not only to beat One Nation but to persuade disillusioned LNP voters that his new party is a “constructive alternative” rather than just another party of protest which will help Labor into office.

The father of four children, aged 16 to 20, Shelton, the son of a Pentecostal pastor, grew up in the Garden City, attended Toowoomba Christian College, studied journalism at the University of Southern Queensland and served six years on Toowoomba city council, before joining ACL a decade ago and serving as managing director since 2013.

Along with the bombshell defection to the Liberal party on Friday of devout Christian and former Family First Senator Lucy Gichuhi, Shelton’s career move signals a shift in the political landscape towards social conservatism. It is an inevitable response to the radical social change being imposed by far left extremists.

No longer can Christian politicians be regarded as fringe-dwellers. Whether you are religious or not, Western civilisation has its roots in Christian values, and an assault on one is an assault on both. Without such a framework, you are literally blind the dangers of identity politics, Marxism’s new guise.

Unlike most politicians, Shelton’s eyes are wide open._

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/r...s/news-story/072de65a124c40fccb54dcb31c9c77c8


----------



## Tisme (5 February 2018)

Tink said:


> *Onward Christians soldier into politics*
> 
> _On Sunday, in his hometown of Toowoomba, Lyle Shelton is expected to announce he is joining Cory Bernardi’s Australian Conservatives party to run for the Senate.
> 
> ...




I would suggest he failed at that. Instead of making a hardline stance, the lobby tried to be all things to all men.

I'm not sure what is left for a christian in parliament to do; it is book ended by the antichrist Greens one end and soulless facists the other.

Maybe it would be better to roll over now and let the muslims takeover, because there is no real Christian force majeure willing to draw a morality line on the sand.


----------



## Tink (7 February 2018)

Batman By-Election

The Liberal Party is refusing to run a candidate in the Federal seat of Batman left vacant by Labor MP David Feeny's disqualification.

Senator Cory Bernardi has told 2GB's Chris Kenny that Australian Conservatives won't let the voters of Batman down.

http://www.aec.gov.au/profiles/vic/batman.htm

https://www.conservatives.org.au/news


----------



## PZ99 (7 February 2018)

The Australian Conservatives won't let the voters of Batman down

Because the Australian Conservatives won't be winning that seat


----------



## PZ99 (20 June 2019)

'Disappointed by our performance': Cory Bernardi to deregister his Conservatives party

Cory Bernardi is closing down his breakaway Australian Conservatives party two years after he defected from the Liberal Party, telling supporters "we are all disappointed by our Party performance at the last election".

The South Australian Senator also said the Liberals' change from Malcolm Turnbull to Scott Morrison meant his party was "no longer valid" but did not say whether he will quit parliament or serve out the remaining three years of his term as an independent.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...-his-conservatives-party-20190620-p51zr0.html

Should've been called Damn Nation


----------

